
Adobe’s Strategic Transformation - Garbage
http://blogs.adobe.com/ukchannelnews/2011/11/18/adobes-strategic-transformation/
======
teyc
how is Adobe Air different from Flash? Are they different runtimes?

~~~
pan69
Yes. Adobe AIR is more like a container and functions similar to a browser
while it exposes an API to access certain OS functionality (file system etc).
Inside this container you can embed either Flash Player or HTML/CSS/Javascript
based content.

Another way of looking at it is, AIR allows web developers to create desktop
applications using the knowledge they already have.

~~~
teyc
A bit like a UIWebView? How would one deliver flash based stuff on Air on the
mobile then, or would the developers have to exclusively work with HTML and
js?

